# Hap 44 thick skin?



## Nicklp44 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wondering if this is what you would call a hap 44 thick skin?


----------



## Nicklp44 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is another pic of him.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It seems a little bit dark to me but it seems to be H.sp"thick skin"
xris


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

That redness in the dorsal area makes me think it could be a hybrid with a nyererei.


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

mbargas said:


> That redness in the dorsal area makes me think it could be a hybrid with a nyererei.


I had the same thought.


----------



## cichbilly (Jun 7, 2012)

its a hap for sure... i dont see a sp44 the darkness just isnt right. as for the red dorsal fins my sp44s have that red consistently


----------

